#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الرئيس الإيراني سيزور العراق قريبا تلبية لدعوة من طالباني

## رويتر

أكدت وزارة الخارجية العراقية الأربعاء، أن الرئيس الإيراني محمود أحمدي نجاد قبل دعوة لزيارة العاصمة العراقية بغداد. وفيما لم تكشف المصادر عن موعد الزيارة المرتقبة، إلا أن عضو البرلمان العراقي محمود عثمان كشف أن الرئيس العراقي جلال طالباني كان وجه الدعوة لنظيره الإيراني خلال زيارته الرسمية لطهران قبل أشهر. وفي حال تلبية نجاد الدعوة المرتقبة، فإنها ستكون أول زيارة تاريخية لرئيس إيراني إلى العراق منذ الحرب التي خاضها البلدان، واستمرت ثماني سنوات قتل فيها قرابة مليون شخص، في ثمانينات القرن الماضي.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## جرح حبيبى

ها تعتقدون ان العلاقات بين البلدين من الممكن ان تكون كما كانت قديما

الله اعلم

----------

